# savings just sitting there



## lisa_eire (9 Oct 2013)

Age: 32
Spouse’s/Partner's age: N/A

Annual gross income from employment or profession: €50,000
Annual gross income of spouse: N/A

Type of employment: e.g. Civil Servant

In general are you spending more than you earn or are you saving? Saving


Amount outstanding on your mortgage: €133,390 overpaying it 620euro a month
What interest rate are you paying? 1.15%

Other borrowings – car loans/personal loans etc: No.

Do you pay off your full credit card balance each month? Yes.
If not, what is the balance on your credit card? 

Savings and investments: 30,000 and 19,000 in national solidarity bond (10 years approx 2years in)

Do you have a pension scheme? yes plus approx 100 euro per month avcs

Do you own any investment or other property? No.

Ages of children: None.

Life insurance: None.


What specific question do you have or what issues are of concern to you?
Could i be making better use of my savings?


thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## Bronte (9 Oct 2013)

What return are you getting currently?  Are you risk adverse, you seem to be when one sees the nature of your investments.  If you are, unless some other investment will give you a better interest rate, than you should stay as you are.


----------



## lisa_eire (9 Oct 2013)

i wouldnt be risk adverse as long as i still had some savings. 
15500 is getting an interest rate of 0.68% (decreased after first year)
9500 is getting an interest rate of 2.5% which is paid annually
and 5000 is in my account which is an offset account for my mortgage


----------



## Bronte (9 Oct 2013)

lisa_eire said:


> 15500 is getting an interest rate of 0.68%


 

Well that's depressing, surely you can do a lot better than that, where is it invested?


----------



## lisa_eire (9 Oct 2013)

yeah its not good. direct saver account in ulster bank.


----------



## PaddyW (11 Oct 2013)

Hi Lisa, why don't you check out the savings best buy thread that is updated regularly by CiaranT

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=90481


----------



## emeralds (11 Oct 2013)

KCB Regular saver will give 3.5%. Invest amounts of up to €1000 per month. So open one of those and deposit your €15500 into it over the next 15 months.


----------



## Boyd (11 Oct 2013)

Nationwide UK has a 4% regular saver...


----------



## lisa_eire (11 Oct 2013)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

